# Walt's Hobby Fall Onroad Racing season



## eddie901 (Apr 29, 2005)

Walt's Hobby will be starting the fall racing season on Wednesday September 19. Everyother Wednesday will be dedicated to Onroad. In addition Every other Saturday will also have Onroad racing. Onroad will be offered everyweek on either Wednesday or Saturday!

Wednesday dates:

Sept 19
Oct 3
Oct 17
Oct 31
Nov 14
Nov 28
Dec 12

Saturday dates:

Oct 13
Oct 27
Nov 10
Nov 24
Dec 8
Dec 22

Hope too see everyone there! Any questions call the shop 315-453-2291

Thanks
Todd


----------

